# Pretty girl in B&W. Critique welcome



## Essence Of Perception (Sep 30, 2007)

I was going to post these in the people section, but I decided they were all B&W so why not here.  She is only 5'3, so in most shots we are trying to make her look a bit taller. Critique welcome! For more from this photo shoot, checkout the People and Pets section  Thanks in advance

1.)






2.)





3.)





4.)





5.)


----------



## J.Ed (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty girl. Something seems unnatural in #4. It looks like she's been stretched.


----------



## TCimages (Sep 30, 2007)

nice pictures.  Sexy


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very well done b/w images!  Very nice model also!


----------



## Essence Of Perception (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks. I agree that #4 looks stretched.. but looking back at the raw image, that is exactly how the camera snapped it.

Thank you all for the critique, I shall be posting more of the photo shoot soon.


----------



## Christina (Sep 30, 2007)

stretched and all, i like number four best, the background works, something so solid with absolutely nothing aound it.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Sep 30, 2007)

#2 makes her neck look weird.


----------



## Essence Of Perception (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, #2 is he picture I dislike the most, just put it in here to see if anyone agreed with me! Lol


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 4, 2007)

Number two is my least favourite - perhaps it's got elements in it that make it too distracting. They're all good shots though.


----------



## antoine (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice pictures and the model too!
I like the picture number 2 and 5. Picture number 4 kinda looks weird though because of her legs but atleast you made her look a bit taller! Nice job


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 24, 2007)

all natural beauty

nice pictures


----------



## Alpha (Dec 24, 2007)

As for the composition, she's tall. So why are you shooting up?

The focus is sharper on her boobs than her face in every shot. Coincidence?

Flat lighting is a mixed blessing. It's simply too flat here. Some better post-processing is in order. It could definitely use some selective dodging and burning. And the shadows are all thoroughly blocked up.

The last one has the most potential, but still needs a good bit of work in post.


----------



## NikonLady52 (Dec 25, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> As for the composition, she's tall. So why are you shooting up?
> 
> The focus is sharper on her boobs than her face in every shot. Coincidence?
> 
> ...



Very good assessment and I concur.


----------



## forceofnature (Dec 25, 2007)

I like #1 and 5 best.  The others appear as if she wasn't comfortable.


----------

